# Cannot adjust Daniel Marshall Hygrometer



## philip5510 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's the deal,

I conducted a salt test and figured out that the default hygro in my 165 ct Daniel Marshall humi was 3% low. I've tried everything but can't seem to figure out how to adjust the reading on the hygro. Has anyone figured this out?

Thanks


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

if you are using an anolog they are always off... get digital.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

It's the electronic one, right? There should be a calibrate button on it somewhere. If it makes you feel any better I had to get three before one finally worked.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Right from DM's mouth

DM Hygrometers
The DM German hygrometers we install are the highest quality analog meters made. We advise you to use the meter as a reference point to tell you when you may need to charge your regulator. When your cigars reach your preferred level of moistness, note what the hygrometer reads, and add the distilled water accordingly. 

I do not recommend calibrating the hygrometer. 

If you know the hygrometer reads 73% when it is really 75%, just remember to add 3% to whatever the hygrometer reads. I had an analog hygro (not a DM) and had the same situation. I just used a sharpie and put a +3 real small at the bottom of the hygro.


----------



## philip5510 (Sep 21, 2012)

No its a digital. Yea I will wright down +3% underneath. I'm surprised there isn't a button though, I thought all digital hygros had some way of adjusting the number.


----------

